# Chemical guys Glasgow ......



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi folks
Anyone had any probs with delivery from these guys ?
Placed an order a week ago, only £30 but not heard a thing...
I emailed them during the week to ask what was happening but heard nothing back, I've just checked and the money has been taken...
I'm not one for complaining but that's not great service.

Ross


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Im pretty sure there was a thread about them in the detailing section not too long ago.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

This seems to pop up all the time with these chaps.
Dont think ive ever heard a good thing about them on here tbh. 
A lot of people have had a bad experience by the looks of things.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=312221


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Used them a few times and had no issues at all with me had one order delivered by hand by the guy who runs the shop so no complaints


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol trader response with other problems states drop me a email. Seems there email are having issues too. Maybe DW need to revise their traders list.


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Probably best to order Chem Guys products through a reseller rather than direct. See this far too much, very poor customer service


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Cheers guys, deffo not looking to stir, it's just the lack of any any customer care!
I normally use clean your car who stock there stuff, and those guys are excellent.

Bit of a loss as to what's happening so looks like a phone call tomorrow!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

they will deliver.........eventually. Give them a call see what they say and expect to wait a further 2 weeks.


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Email yesterday about 0750 saying the would investigate.....
Still not heard back.

Now what annoys me is, this is feckin basic stuff, order comes in, process and send out.

I've since ordered stuff from CYC, had 3 emails and will arrive tomorrow as told !

I've been in to chemical guys and can't fault the service so I don't understand why they can be so bad.


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

i had same problems before, it took 2 weeks for item to arrive, no emails or phone calls to advise. Dont think ive ever heard a good thing about them on here


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

And yet when I sent the bro over to the store, david seemed to bend backward's to help.
Think it would be best if you called david g direct for a response, am sure he will be more than willing to help and mabey able to rush thing's through if there's been a problem ie a product you've ordered that's not in stock.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

kordun said:


> i had same problems before, it took 2 weeks for item to arrive, no emails or phone calls to advise. Dont think ive ever heard a good thing about them on here


Not true. Those who remember back far enough to when Jordan worked in the storeroom will remember a very different level of service. Sadly, in the time he has left AFAIK nobody has filled the void.

And with all the traders on here being fairly excellent with customer services, it just makes a poor customer service ever more apparent.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

It must be the " Jordan" affect, because the next place he went to disappeared of DW completely within weeks!..:lol:

Ive had bad service & communication off of traders on here. 1 in particular I would never use again after a few mistake with orders, invoices and generally being rather snotty when I phoned to make enquiries about the mistakes. 

If you search on most traders sections you will see complaints, at one time or another.


----------



## Gilfishman (May 28, 2013)

They are a nightmare to deal with,,......


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Personally I think the DW traders should have a feedback system like polished bliss does on their site. Overall rating shown. That will sort their customer service out because they will have to respond to any negative feedback.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Exotica said:


> Personally I think the DW traders should have a feedback system like polished bliss does on their site. Overall rating shown. That will sort their customer service out because they will have to respond to any negative feedback.


Could not agree more instead of the false image that can be shown when all bad news disappears quickly only fools some.


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Still not heard back, was 2/3 items , why so long to investigate ???!
What a joke.
Obviously not in stock and no one bothering to update the website.
Keeping the money to it comes in- poor show if that's the case.


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Email back today, sending out order with some extras and sorry for the issues.

Keep everyone posted !


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just like to add my order arrived today, 2 weeks and 1 day. I was given a free bottle of stripper scent for my inconvenience - thanks for sorting it out...


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank's for letting us know but maybe just me but next time keeping it within the chemical guys thread under order's will grant a quicker responce.


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yep see what your saying, but that won't let people see there was an issue, as i said i'm not one for moaning but i had emailed them and waited 2 weeks for 3 items, and paid £5 postage for the privilege !

All resolved now, but i'll either pop in to the unit when i'm over or use a reseller like CYC.

P.s do they have an orders section - could not see it ?!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

rossmuir1978 said:


> P.s do they have an orders section - could not see it ?!


Is this what you're after?
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=66


----------

